# Any of you guys running the simrad nss evo 3 with 3 in 1 transducer?



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

How are you guys liking it? I just ordered one my garmin shit the bed. I already have a nmea backbone for my mercury so I’m pretty sure this is going to be plug and play.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Love mine--NSS evo3 9" with the 3-in-1 transducer, using the FMT chip.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep on my EVO 3 12", I have a 3 in 1 and an Airmar M285HW both are great. Also run FMT.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> How are you guys liking it? I just ordered one my garmin shit the bed. I already have a nmea backbone for my mercury so I’m pretty sure this is going to be plug and play.


The EVO3 is a good bargain right now since the new version was just released. They will be hard to find soon so act quickly if you decide to get one to avoid the hunt. It pairs very well with the 3in1 for inshore rigs. The EVO3 has been around for a more than a couple of years and has no substantive issues or bugs. For the money its probably the best choice at this time. I have run that set up since it was introduced.


----------

